# Air Sec



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Petite question toute con : est ce que qqn sait ce qu'il y a exactement dans les bombes à air sec? Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas que de l'air? J'ai un pote qui se met sa dans la gorge et après il a une voix de ouf pendant 3O secondes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, mais sa lui tourne la tête, à mon avis c'est pas super.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Il ye a qui sont morts comme ça en faisant les malins... Il y a des substances asphyxiantes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Mouais. Pas étonnant que sa tourne la tête


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Petite question toute con : est ce que qqn sait ce qu'il y a exactement dans les bombes à air sec? Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas que de l'air? J'ai un pote qui se met sa dans la gorge et après il a une voix de ouf pendant 3O secondes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sans doute de l'helium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ça doit etre marqué sur la bombe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Rien vu de spécial sur la bombe. Même pas "ne pas avaler". Ils doivent penser que personne n'est assez con pour bouffer ça!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Rien vu de spécial sur la bombe. Même pas "ne pas avaler". Ils doivent penser que personne n'est assez con pour bouffer ça!



étant polytoxicomane avide de nouveauté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je vais te dire quoi  faire: regarde la composition du truc, il y a forcémenet une indication.  pour changer la voie il faut un gaz différent de l'atmosphère, CO2, N2O, He, N2 éventuellement (78% dans l'atmosphère mais à 100% ça change la vitesse du son donc de la voie), etc... . l'hélium ne pète pas la tronche, le CO2 t'assome (très dangereux à haute dose), le N2O est le gaz hilarant de tintin (et un gaz d'anesthésie, dangereux à haute dose, mais tellement cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et est destiné aux appareils à crème fouetté, voie grave, le N2... dangereux à haute dose.

bref si le gars en prend beaucoup il est mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne comprendrai jamais les gens qui ingurgitent des trucs dont ils ne connaissent pas la compo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il reste un danger, même si c'était de l'air comprimé: en décompressant le gaz se refroidi violement, donc risque d'angine, et tu peux allègrement faire sauter tes poumons en cas de fausse manip


----------



## Timekeeper (13 Mai 2004)

J'en ai un sous la main : " _Ne pas utiliser pour un usage autre que celui pour lequel le produit est destiné._"

C'est sur que si on est un peu neuneu, arrivés en bout de phrase y'a un risque d'avoir oublié le début 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon, pourquoi parfois la bombe crache du liquide, et/ou devient extremement froide, quand on l'utilise trop longtemps ? 
Je me doute que c'est "_paskeu cay praissurisé_", mais les bombes de laque pour les cheveux par exemple, ne font pas ça. 
Là par exemple, rien qu'en la prenant en mains pour lire, au bout de quelques instants elle à fait "pssssssccchhhiiiit..." On dirait qu'elle est vivante


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pourquoi parfois la bombe crache du liquide, et/ou devient extremement froide, quand on l'utilise trop longtemps ? Là par exemple, rien qu'en la prenant en mains, au bout de quelques instants elle à fait "pssssssccchhhiiiit..." On dirait qu'elle est vivante



Cesse de boire, referme ta braguette et mets les mains sur la table saligot.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cesse de boire, referme ta braguette et mets les mains sur la table saligot.



Tant qu'il n'essaye pas avec un décapsuleur


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> en mains



Vantard en plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai un sous la main : " _Ne pas utiliser pour un usage autre que celui pour lequel le produit est destiné._"



Ca me rappel quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais quoi ?


----------



## Timekeeper (13 Mai 2004)

_(non, réaliste)_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> étant polytoxicomane avide de nouveauté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'es drôlement renseigné! Mais j'ai rien lu de spécial sur la bouteille. J'ai juste entendu leur pure voie grave après avoir bouffé ce truc, dommage que ça soit pas conseillé, parce que ça à vraiment l'air marrant. A éviter tout de même


----------



## nicogala (13 Mai 2004)

Mais c'est hyper connu ton truc chez les jeunes pour se péter la tronche ! 
De mon temps c'était plutôt l'eau écarlate ça au moins c'était bien dangereux et bien toxique !
En tout cas, n'y touches pas ! 
Si tu veux te changer la voix il existe des pastilles effervescentes à mettre sous la langue et qui dégage juste ce qu'il faut d'hélium


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2004)

C'est pas l'hélium qui donne une voix de "ouf" comme tu dis..???


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappel quelque chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que...


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2004)

L'air sec, c'est essentiellement de l'azote. Mais en quantité moindre que dans la "normale". Avec ça, un peu plus d'oxygène. Et généralement une pincée d'argon.

Comme c'est un air "propre", débarrassé des particules les plus denses (hydrogène, oxyde de carbon, ....) et amoindri en azote, il agit un peu comme l'hélium.

L'Hélium est un gaz à faible densité. La densité de l'air que l'on inhale joue sur la vitesse de vibration des cordes vocales. Moins l'air est dense, plus les cordes vibrent vite, plus la voix est aïgue.

L'air sec, moins dense que l'atmosphère terrestre, mais plus dense que l'hélium pur, permet de jouer avec ses cordes vocales, mais pas de gonler un ballon pour qu'il vole.

Les deux (hélium et air sec) sont inoffensifs tant qu'on ne s'en remplit pas totalement les poumons...


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2004)

Ceci dit, tout ça ne vaut pas un bon jet de composé de nitrites d'amyle et de nitrites de butyle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_tant qu'à être polytoxicomane, j'ai, il y a longtemps, choisi d'être chimiste..._


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

La mienne, de bombe est "free CFC" (ça c'est pour pas embêter la couche d'ozone). Pour le reste, il faut pas faire joujou avec les flammes et les cigarettes, ça a sans doute à voir avec ce qu dit Camisol : y a de l'oxygène (ce qui est bien la moindre de choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Pour les cordes vocales, je ne sais pas, je préfère traiter les miennes à l'armagnac ou à l'eau suivant l'inspiration (pas l'aspiration).

Pour le froid, c'est de la physique de base : tu détends, ça refroidit ; tu compresses, ça réchauffe (tu peux essayer en gonflant les pneus de ta voiture avec une pompe à main : non seulement la pompe est chaude, mais en plus, toi, tu n'auras pas froid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux te changer la voix il existe des pastilles effervescentes à mettre sous la langue et qui dégage juste ce qu'il faut d'hélium


Vraiment?


----------



## nicogala (14 Mai 2004)

Vouai! mais je sais pas si on trouve ça en France, peut-être ds des boutiques de farces-et-attrappes à Londres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux te changer la voix il existe des pastilles effervescentes à mettre sous la langue et qui dégage juste ce qu'il faut d'hélium



Sinon, la castration ça marche aussi.

Ok je


----------



## Yip (14 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> débarrassé des particules les plus denses (hydrogène, oxyde de carbon, ....)




Heuuu je suis pas tout à fait d'accord là, l'hydrogène c'est bien l'élément naturel le plus léger non


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, la castration ça marche aussi.
> 
> Ok je


Je préfère éviter


----------

